# My trip



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok guys i finally have some down time to tell you about my trip to Nehalem Bay Oregon!
We left early friday morning. Everything was going great until we hit the freeway The smal trailer that we had packed hay and stuff on was swaying all over. We thought we had put enough weight over the tounge but i guess not. So we had to stop and unpack and repack everything on that one. that took a good hour. We're on the road again we had stopped for breakfast and to check the horses so far everything is doing well. The Kaileis truck starts overheating. So we stop again and we had to wait for it to cool down and put my antifreeze in it. After that it was fine. We had made it past the halfway point now, in the gorge area. Once again everything was going great Then we look back and Ryan who was pulling the four horse isnt there anymore. no cell phone service for anyone. We finally get to a point where i got service I call him and he says the horse trailer blew a tire. So we're all stopped on the side of the road and a stat patrol stops asks if were ok, yes but the third member of our party isnt. So he says he will go back to help him. We find a place to turn around and go back as well. ryan had a jack for the truck but not one big enough for the trailer. So the stater calls in the local sherriff who does, they were both really nice and helped and yes i got pictures of that. 
This was the last problem that we had, but all in all it took us nearly twelve hours to get there. It usually takes seven.
It was a great trip though we had a lot of fun. We swam in the bay on the horses and of course rode on the beach. We went to the local rodeo. 
On the way home we only had one problem, close to home the tranny on one of the trucks blew. Luckily we were close to ryans dads house and they were able to come get us and we called triple A to get the truck. Traffic was no fun trying to get back on the island the week before the 4th.
Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds quite eventful!! glad everyone adn the horses were safe.

Beautiful pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful pics......looks like so much fun....  :greengrin: 

So sorry... you had a rough time getting there and all.....I pray ...the bad is behind you now and that things are Ok ...... :hug: ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

A BEACH! A sandy beach!

Its Beautiful!!! and the horses look like there having a good time aswell

but you guys did have an eventful way down there!

I loved seeing real beaches while we were in Oregon and California, up here there all rocky :doh:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

One of the highlights of the trip was the last day we were there. And i stupidly didnt take my camera because we went for a walk down to the beach and i already had tons of beach pictures. Anyways there were some people there that had fresians, They had five or six of them there. And they let them lose on the beach and herded them on bikes. They were cantering down the beach and in the water oh my gosh it was so incredible to see. I wish i had pictures but i didnt. But its something that will stay with me forever.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that would be amazing *daydreams*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beth, it sounds like it was a hard time getting there but well worth it at the end.

Glad everyone made it safe and sound.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like you had a very eventful time!! Just beautiful pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beauitiful pics Beth, though you had a rough start, it sounds like you had a wonderful time....and at least the issue on the way back was close to home :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

How gorgeous!!! :drool:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i found some more pictures


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Boy, thems some big muley goats! So big you can ride them! what breed is them there goats!? :ROFL: 
Looks like a good time. Was the water cold? :shocked:


----------

